# Saw Preference? Re:Segmented Pens



## 10scvol (Dec 11, 2005)

I am going to purchase a saw for making segmented pens.  I want a small saw to make accurate cuts.  I do not intend on needing the capacity that a band saw would provide, but wonder if it might still be the best choice for my purpose. I want to spend less than $200.

What are your recommendations?


----------



## dfurlano (Dec 11, 2005)

I have a 10 inch band saw but I also use a hand miter saw.  Whats more important then the saw is the technique. I'm sure most will do fine if you have a good fence.  Experimentation is a good way to figure out what works and what doesn't.


----------



## Randy_ (Dec 12, 2005)

A 10" table saw with a good home-built sled should do everything you require and has the advantage of being usefull around the house for many other porojects.


----------



## alamocdc (Dec 12, 2005)

Good 10" table saw w/emphasis on good. And like Randy said, build yourself a good sled. Plans are abundant.


----------



## TomServo (Dec 12, 2005)

Depends on how much space you have  for $200, if you shop around, or look for used, you could pick up a table saw AND a small bandsaw.. tell us more about how much space you have, etc... 

I mentioned wanting to do ring laminations, and was told that my pullsaw can perform such a task...


----------



## vick (Dec 12, 2005)

I also used a table saw with a sled.


----------



## Doghouse (Dec 12, 2005)

The benifit of a bandsaw is the thin kerf of the blade.  you loose very small amounts of wood to the blade vs the 1/8 th of a standard saw blade.  Also it is very hard to cut a curve on a table saw.  Just playing devil's advocate, both will work well.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Dec 12, 2005)

As been said.

10" table saw and a good sled. 
I learned on this site that a 7-1/2" circular saw blade fits on a TS. I have a blade with a kerf of 5/64"


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Dec 12, 2005)

All responders are correct. A band saw or table saw will do the job for you. Another consideration is safety. Band saw is far safer to use than table. Advice to use a sled is for more than convenience, it helps keep your fingers away from the blade.


----------



## Mikey (Dec 12, 2005)

"Band saw is far safer to use than table."

Not so fast. There are several operations that I would rather do on teh TS because of safety. It only takes that same fraction of a second for you to lose a finger on a BS too. (I had a BS kickback last week. scared the heck out of me.)


----------



## vick (Dec 12, 2005)

Just to put my 2 cents in a bandsaw is a safer piece of machinery not safe but safer than a table saw due to the force of the motion forceing the work piece down instead of back at you.  On my bandsaw I can not get a cut that is nearly as percise as a table saw, and they require sanding.  Maybe others have better bandsaw's or bandsaw techniques, but the table saw routinely gives me acurate cuts that require no sanding.

Also I was leary but am a recent convert to 7 1/2 " thin kerf blades on my table saw and have been very impressed with the results.


----------



## gerryr (Dec 12, 2005)

I debated between a BS and TS for quite some time, but finally decided to get a BS and I'm very pleased that I did.  I can use the BS to cut Juniper logs into blanks for turning.  It's hard to do that with a TS.  Once I got the tension and blade guides properly adjusted I get very accurate straight cuts that don't require any sanding.


----------



## jdavis (Dec 12, 2005)

we have full woodshop and find ourselves using the table saw most


----------



## Jim Boyd (Dec 12, 2005)

I used a Bt3000  with a sled for the segmented stuff shown here. Now that I have a Unisaw the only segmented stuff I can remember making is pens[)]


----------



## bonsaibill (Dec 12, 2005)

What about yea 'ol compound miter saw?


----------



## Ron Mc (Dec 12, 2005)

I don't own a band saw or a table saw. All of my pens are created with a miter saw.
Cost me somewhere around $150.00


----------



## wayneis (Dec 13, 2005)

The two most important things to me would be an in tune saw and a GOOD sled.  To get a good sled its importand to have guides that fit the grooves in the table.  These grooves can vary quite a buit from table to table so to me an adjustable guide really comes in handy.  I have already tried making them with wood but the wood will move with the changes in humidity.  You can also use a plastic but if you change saws you will likely have to change guides.  To me the best option is one of the adjustable guides like is made by Incra.  They aren't to expensive and are a breeze to adjust from table to table.  In fact if you buy the guides from Incra you also recieve good instruction for making sleds and different jigs for the shop.

Wayne


----------



## penhead (Dec 21, 2005)

_very_ impressive Jim..!..really nice work.





> _Originally posted by Jim Boyd_
> <br />I used a Bt3000  with a sled for the segmented stuff shown here. Now that I have a Unisaw the only segmented stuff I can remember making is pens[)]


----------



## penhead (Dec 21, 2005)

I am looking to upgrade my old tablesaw (w/directdrive motor) with a contractor type TS shortly after Christmas.
My desire is to try my hand at segmented work - mostly larger items than pens though, such as bowls,platters,etc.

One thing I am wondering is the left-handed or the right-handed tilt of the TS is important for this type of segmented work?


----------



## PenWorks (Dec 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by penhead_
> <br /> One thing I am wondering is the left-handed or the right-handed tilt of the TS is important for this type of segmented work?



Wouldn't that depend on which side of the saw you were standing behind []

Merry Christmas []


----------



## penhead (Dec 21, 2005)

Umm, never thought of it that way...but, does that mean I would have to change the rotation of the blade depending on where I was standing..?[8D][]



> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## smoky10 (Dec 26, 2005)

I use a 10" compound miter saw with a thin kerf blade. It does a good job.


----------

